# Which Ovulation Tracker is Best? Clearblue, Ovusense or Ava? New To TTC& Over 40



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I get married next month and will be 42 a week after.
This will be my first time TTC so I have a lot of learning to do.

I understand ovulation is what I need to track but I don't know which to go with.

Please share your experiences.

Thanks.


----------

